# Whats going on here? Annoying Firefox/Vista issue



## AE35Unit (May 2, 2010)

I get this on certain sites when I post a message-its getting old and I've gone through the settings, enabling this, disabling that but I cant stop it!! See where the cursor is, on the right-that 'Allow' thing pops up! 
It doesnt do it on this forum strangely enough!


----------



## The Ace (May 2, 2010)

Try running your antivirus/antispyware software or check firefox/windows for updates.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 2, 2010)

The Ace said:


> Try running your antivirus/antispyware software or check firefox/windows for updates.


done both before,and we do an anti v check every week. And we got sick of the constant Updates reminders so turned it off!


----------



## Cayal (May 2, 2010)

Try this:

TURN OFF "Firefox prevented this page from automatically" ?


----------



## AE35Unit (May 4, 2010)

Cayal said:


> Try this:
> 
> TURN OFF "Firefox prevented this page from automatically" ?


Yea thanks, I finally got it sorted!

"it looks as though FF is trying too hard to protect you - by not allowing web pages to load other web pages in a particular way, we call it "divert by refresh" but others have their own pet name for the scripting trick.

To stop it, my first port of call would be to go to tools > options in FF. The advanced section should look like this (without the pink overlay!!)...





I'm not sure if it is made worse by vista's security overkill habits, I've taken vista off all my machines as it broke them one-by-one.

Fixing the problem will leave your browsing slightly less secure, but to me an unusable, totally locked-down, browser is not a browser, it is a brick."


----------

